# 100 years of cameras



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife gave me this little cabinet today to put some of my older cameras in to help keep the dust off of them.

Michael


----------



## jbylake (Jan 1, 2010)

Your cameras must die!

Just kidding, heck some on the top shelf are younger than those that I use on a daily basis! Cool collections.  Why don't you identify some of those older beasts?

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

What is that giant one that occupies half of the bottom shelf?  
And is the smaller one on front of it attached, or is that a separate camera?


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

jbylake said:


> Your cameras must die!
> 
> Just kidding, heck some on the top shelf are younger than those that I use on a daily basis! Cool collections. Why don't you identify some of those older beasts?
> 
> J.:mrgreen:


 
You asked for it you got it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Top to bottom left to right

Nikin 8008 with 50 mm 1.8 and Nikon SB23 speedlight
No name flash in front of speedlight SB16 A flash
Nikor 80 to 200 4.5 zoom lens 
Vivitar series one 28 to 105 2.8
Sekonic l-508 zoom master light meter
Vivitar 3500 flash
Nikon FM with md12 motordrive 
Vivitar series 1   28mm-210mm 3.5 lens

Brownie target  six-20
On top of Ansco shurshot 
Exakta VX with ziess 1.28 50mm lens  with mid chest view finder
Argus 75 twin lens reflex
Brownie hawkeye with kodalite midget flash holder attached
Bell & Howell electric eye 127 with twin lens reflex


Keystone Americana Load-a-Matic 8 mm video camera
Polaroid SX 70 kland camera with Acme-Lite model 170S attached
Polaroid Land camera model J-66 (Bellows style)
Polaroid Land camera model 80 A with a Polaroid BC flash model 281 attached ( Bellows style)
In background Polaroid One step

My wife was typing this as I as telling her what they were so please forgive.

Also if anyone has any information such as when date of production or anything like that on the bottom two shelves that would be great.

I am really interested in information on the Exakta VX.


Thanks for looking.

Michael


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> What is that giant one that occupies half of the bottom shelf?
> And is the smaller one on front of it attached, or is that a separate camera?


 
The smaller one to the left of the large one is a polaroid sx-70 with a flash attachment

Michael


----------



## Dwig (Jan 2, 2010)

T-town photographer said:


> Also if anyone has any information such as when date of production or anything like that on the bottom two shelves that would be great...
> ...I am really interested in information on the Exakta VX.



Nice collection; nothing near 100 years old, at least yet. Be very careful, collecting is very adictive. I speak from experience. It wasn't until I moved to a very small place in Key West that I managed to shed the bulk of my 300+ camera collection. I'm down to 15-20 now.

There is a lot of info out there. The Polaroid J-66 and 80a are from the '50s. The SX-70 is early to mid '70s. Check out Camerapedia, its always a good starting place.

The Exakta VX is a 1951-56 camera. This link has serial numbers ranges for a number of small variants: Exakta Varex VX and VX Serial Numbers. Also Camerapedia's entry: Exakta - Camerapedia.org


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me get that nifty fifty!!! Or a zoom/macro for my camera!!


----------



## jbylake (Jan 2, 2010)

Thought you might want to check these out, if you haven't already, I'm green with envy.....
home (mitica100)

It's Mitica's site.....

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 3, 2010)

jbylake said:


> Thought you might want to check these out, if you haven't already, I'm green with envy.....
> home (mitica100)
> 
> It's Mitica's site.....
> ...


 
That makes two of us.

Michael


----------



## margadigi27 (Jan 5, 2010)

Woah!!! That's one old school collection man!!! Sweet!!!:er:


----------



## rbphotos (Aug 20, 2011)

I hate to say it but that display is FAR, FAR, FAR from 100 years.  I can't see in detail by my guess would be nothing more than 70 or maybe 80 at a stretch.  To age camera (assuming you have the the make and model details) not m,uch beats camerpedia as a starting point.  Then to value them go to collectiblend.  Anyway, have a look at my collection.  There are items going back to 1895 (or thereabouts) and there is at least one camera in each and every decade from 1895 up to and including 2000 - 2010


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I hate to say that I don't see your collection! Yes, we are familiar with Collectiblend, as you might be able to see in other 'stickies' on this Collector's Corner. Camerapedia is ok for finding a camera's age but is rather incomplete, as there are many small run cameras and rarities that have not made it in as of yet. You are right about the age of the cameras displayed by the OP, they do not go as far back as 100 years. The only old enough camera there is the Exakta.

Now show us *your* collection.


----------



## orlovphoto (Sep 23, 2011)

My advice - keep the SX-70 and the Sekonic (and maybe the Exacta for looks and an FM for self-defense in case of robbery) and donate the rest to Goodwill. You'll have more shelf space for better cameras which you might actually get satisfactory images from or other dust-collecting memorabilia that looks shinier than the roll Polaroids....


----------

